# Beware the Home Depot Scam!!!



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

BEWARE

Men be aware and ladies make sure to inform you husbands or boyfriends.

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.

Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

See Attachment - Will open new window or tab!

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping bags into the trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their boobs almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to McDonalds. You agree and they get in the back-seat. On the way to McDonalds, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen April 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 29th. Also May 1st, 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th, 30th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful.

P. S. Wal-Mart has wallets on sale
For 2.99 each.

Milo


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

Good one, I'll have to try that one…good thing I keep my wallet in my front pocket!!!


----------



## hackman24 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha i know i got some old wallets around here somewhere!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you must be the guy that holds up traffic ?


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

wait.. holds up traffic??? You gotta explain that one…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

under those conditions ,
i woud'nt be doing much ,
keeping my eyes on the road ?
or my hands on the wheel !


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

witch home depot, got to make sure i stay away,


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Are they back??!

They got Charlie and me a couple of months ago- 3 times.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn right. I've been looking for them ever since. I mean… to try to get my wallets back… you know.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

You are one sick man Charlie….......and YEP….I am jealous…LOL.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I saw them at Lowes, I think - I'll go check again.


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Good one…..............scotty


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats where my wife and her friend have been going!


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll make this post short gotta make a Home Depot run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rick


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL…...very funny


----------

